

I built a tiny device for displaying Twitter updates on my table-top. - paramaggarwal
http://www.paramaggarwal.com/post/28330849923/scrolling-tweets-a-tiny-display-for-the-latest-news
A scrolling text display that shows me the latest tweets from the @verge account.<p>Completely wireless via WiFi and uses a Heroku backend to get the tweets from the Twitter API. Built on the Arduino platform.<p>Check the full code and video on the link.
======
paramaggarwal
A scrolling text display that shows me the latest tweets from the @verge
account.

Completely wireless via WiFi and uses a Heroku backend to get the tweets from
the Twitter API. Built on the Arduino platform.

I have open-sourced all the code for the Arduino as well as the Node.js
application.

------
metastew
Cool idea! Is it possible to scale this with a bigger matrix display?

~~~
paramaggarwal
Yup! Of course! Used a smaller one for reduced complexity right now.

